# Relocating to Monterray



## lathi (Oct 15, 2008)

Greetings to EF'ers
Plan to relocate to Monterray for about 1.5 years Need the advice on following
1)Cost of living for a couple mid class style
2)Rent for 1BHK and how to hunt for homes
3)Mode Transportation cheap and best
4)Relocation service provider

Thanks in advance


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lathi, welcome to the forum.
If you Google the following, you will find a lot of information:
"Monterrey"
"Monterrey relocation"
"Monterrey real estate"
"Bienes raices Monterrey"
etc.


----------



## lathi (Oct 15, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> Lathi, welcome to the forum.
> If you Google the following, you will find a lot of information:
> "Monterrey"
> "Monterrey relocation"
> ...


did the google thats when i came across EF.The most of the google results were old datas and other were companies involved in relocation
I need some information from ''real'' people like members in EF
Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I think there was someone on here a while ago who lives in Monterrey, but I don't think there has been a post for quite a while.

I'm surpised that the rental listings weren't current. That's usually the one thing you can count on being up to date.


----------



## donselma (Nov 1, 2008)

have a friend who lives there now. want me to put you in touch with them? he's mexican, by the way, not foreign.


----------

